# Does anyone shoot diamond by bowtcech???



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Theres many people here on AT that shoot Diamond.

Just wait a few hours til they get out of school, and get on.
Im sure youll get many responses


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

my friend has a diamond and he seems to love it


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i have one it was a great bow smooth and decently fast i have an 06 victory i gave ti to my dad when i bought my hoyt last year that was 5 months ago and now i am back to bowtech


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I am looking to get a new bow the diamond bows look pretty cool.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

you can just say diamond you dont have to say diamond by bowtech
lol


----------



## pinkliberty2010 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't have a diamond edge but I do have a Diamond Liberty. I've worked on all kinds od diamond bows and honestly they're the only thing I'll shoot. I got my liberty for chrismas this year and I almost decided on getting an edge instead of my liberty. But I had to have my custom and unique one.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> my friend has a diamond and he seems to love it


ya chris said that the only bow he likes


----------



## bowman221 (May 10, 2008)

I shoot a Diamond Edge 40# dialed back to 35# with a 24" draw...rolls smooth,nice dropoff,fairly accurate with factory package sights and arrow rest.


----------



## predatorboy13 (May 1, 2008)

i shoot the same with the boondocks package and 50 pound draw


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

i do, i shoot the black ice and love the thing. Getting some of my better groups with it.


----------



## black_ice_84 (May 16, 2008)

i started out with the diamond edge boondock package to get started in bowhunting last year, it was small for me, but i adjusted. i just didnt want to spend awhole lot of money and not like bow hunting, but i am hooked. about a week ago i bought a black ice and love it, that thing is super fast and powerful, i love it, and as far as im concerned,that is all i will shoot, no matter what my matthew shootin budies say ;p


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i love my little youth bow (bowfishin) i got the edge too with 50#


----------



## hotdog71 (Nov 4, 2006)

i love my diamond liberty, the 70lb draw is super smooth, its super quiet with string whiskers and lore stabilizer and super fast for a 450g arrow, ive shot a mathews, they shoot sweet but would never hang up my bowtech :wink:


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

predatorboy13 said:


> I am yet to find anyone else that is shooting a diamond bow by bowtech.
> 
> 
> I'm shooting a edge by diamond and it is amazing i wouldnt trade it for another bow!!!



um. my dad is looking to get me the edge by diamond. can u tell me some things about it. pm me!


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i got one for bowfishin, i got 50# on it right now, pretty light need a 60# or 70#


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have an 07 justice.


----------



## bow_junkie (May 7, 2007)

i have an old diamond before bowtech bought them out. its slow but it is pinpoint accurate. it is by far the best bow that i have ever owned.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Theres many people here on AT that shoot Diamond.
> 
> Just wait a few hours til they get out of school, and get on.
> Im sure youll get many responses


i used to shoot hoyt, many different models. now i shoot a diamond....


----------



## gareed13 (Aug 14, 2007)

i got a diaomond edge i love it!!!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I have a 2008 Diamond Liberty and I have shot this bow better than any bow I have had and I think the number is up around 20 or more. Really like the invelvet finish on it.


----------



## predatorboy13 (May 1, 2008)

alright i loved the bow and it was a great bow but i moved on....
so now i have the cuda by elite archery and elite has to be the best bow i have ever touched all those others dont even compare!!!!!:wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

predatorboy13 said:


> alright i loved the bow and it was a great bow but i moved on....
> so now i have the cuda by elite archery and elite has to be the best bow i have ever touched all those others dont even compare!!!!!:wink:


Elite pos............


----------



## younggun01 (Jul 30, 2006)

*diamond marquis*

im looking at the 08 dimond marquis. does anyone know if the draw lengths are ajustable. and do u have to buy new cams or is it just like an allen screw to take out and move? pm me please


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

It takes modules so you just have to take 2 screws out.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

i have an '07 black ice and i LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

82nd Airborne for me!


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

i just bought a 2008 Justice today! and am loving it. Can't wait to hunt!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a Diamond RaptureLite. Too bad its goin on the AT classifieds after the season!!(grown out of it)


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Bowtech General


----------

